# How to stop Screws from pulling out of Pine



## Remixer (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi,

I wanted to know if anyone can recommend a good method to prevent screws from pulling out of a pine.. Glue, Epoxy or any wood harder?


Thanks


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Remixer said:


> Hi,
> 
> I wanted to know if anyone can recommend a good method to prevent screws from pulling out of a pine.. Glue, Epoxy or any wood harder?
> 
> ...


What kind of screws are you using? What is the type of connection that is causing screws to pull out?












 







.


----------



## Corbin3388 (Jan 22, 2011)

What type of screw are you currently using and what is it doing. Screws usually don't pull out by themselves. Is it like on a hinge holding a cab door maybe?
Haha cman I just said the exact same thing


----------



## Remixer (Mar 23, 2011)

Its for a bed post to rail using knock down hardware, They did not pull out yet but im trying to be preventative since the beds 90% completed.

The bed hardware uses #10 screws im going to use 2 1/2 long for the post connect, Those are the ones im worried about since its a soft wood and kids on a bed can be a bit ruff


----------



## Corbin3388 (Jan 22, 2011)

Look into RGKfasteners specifically RSS model. They deliver about 3300lbs of tensile strength and 2200lbs of shear. Depending what screw your using I would think the heads would shear due to jumping on the da bed before it pulls out.


----------



## Remixer (Mar 23, 2011)

Im not really concerned about the screw failing, More concerned about the screw pulling out of the headboard.


----------



## papagreg (Jan 4, 2011)

What type of Pine are you using? If your using Southern Yellow Pine there should be no problem with the screws, as SYP is pretty hard wood and will hold screws well. If your using white pine which is fairly soft I would think of using a different fastener system such as T-Nuts, threaded inserts or draw bolt system.


----------



## jredburn (Feb 20, 2011)

*Screws in Pine*

Remixer
If your kids are anything like mine were then you need to beef up the connections. i made two sets of bunk beds and eventually had to go up in the attic and put a brace in the rafters that I could drill through and put along lag screw down into the top of the bed posts.
CA glue will harden porous woods considerably but the best bet is to drill out the post and use bolts with washers and nuts. It may not be the most attractive method in the world but it will hold,
Regards
Joe


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Remixer said:


> The bed hardware uses #10 screws im going to use 2 1/2 long for the post connect, Those are the ones im worried about since its a soft wood and kids on a bed can be a bit ruff


That doesn't tell what type of screw you are using. It tells me the length and that's it. I wouldn't use tapered wood screws or sheet metal type screws. In most any medium, a coarse thread deep gullet "drywall type" works best. Not necessarily ones sold at the home centers, there are better ones than that.

The trick to good screwing :laughing: is to use a cordless drill on slow speed. It has more torque than electric drills. Drive slow and when close to tight, just bump the trigger to pull up to tight. This prevents spinning the screw too fast, which can cause it to get hot, possibly snap off a head, or over spin when tight.












 







.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

"It has more torque than electric drills."

I know what you meant,, but I got a good laugh anyhow.

George


----------



## mveach (Jul 3, 2010)

Just a quick note on loose screws in general. There is a product called chair-loc that works very well. It is a resin that penetrates the wood, swells it then hardens.


----------



## Corbin3388 (Jan 22, 2011)

He said penetrates, swells and hardens. 
Couldn't resist


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Corbin3388 said:


> He said penetrates, swells and hardens.
> Couldn't resist


Out of sequence


----------

